# $10200 CHEESE exclusion is done by entering "(10200)" on Schedule 1, Line 8



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.irs.gov/faqs/irs-proced...n-of-up-to-10200-of-unemployment-compensation
You must also write "UCE" in the entry space. BTW, the brackets is the way the IRS does a negative amount.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was speculating in a post last year that there would be a cry for relief at some point when unemployment recipients started calculating their tax bill. I thought for sure congress would be pressured to wave taxes on that income, but hope was waning that any relief bill passed in 2021 would apply to 2020. But as Gomer Pyle would say, "Surprise, surprise, surprise".

In the meantime, hope no one needs to call the IRS, BECASUE THEY ARE NOT ANSWERING THE PHONE. If you call the toll free number a recording tells you they are too busy to answer. Which reminds me of something.... we have a hell of a lot of unsung heroes in the form of federal and local government employees that have been working tirelessly for over a year to keep the bureaucratic machine updated. And if you think about it they have been pretty successful at getting the majority of the funds into the right people's hands. Hats off!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

https://ttlc.intuit.com/community/t...f-unemployment-compensation/00/2077255/page/6
I am waiting for TurboTax to update their software.
supposedly by 3/19 from comments....


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

in TurboTax if you click on the REVIEW tab you will get the following message for unemployment or advance premium tax credit.

I clicked on "Get more info on my options" as seen below in RED.










Claiming American Rescue Plan Act (ARPA) benefits
There are two ways to claim your ARPA benefits:
1. Apply your benefits to your tax return before you file We're working to include these benefits as part of your return this year. Once the updates are ready, we'll send you an email letting you know it's time to file. All you have to do is sign back in to TurboTax, review and pay for your return, and file. During the review, we'll automatically adjust your numbers to reflect your new benefits.
2. Get your benefits after the IRS processes your return
If you file before our update is complete, your benefits won't be added to the tax return you are preparing now. You can still get them, but the IRS will have to process your tax return first. We'll let you know if any further action is needed, like filing an amended return.
Important: Do not make your own adjustments in TurboTax.
You should file a fully accurate return if you decide to file now. A lot of the calculations in TurboTax affect multiple areas of your tax return. Making your own adjustments could create issues with these calculations and cause problems with the IRS and potentially, some states.


----------

